#ubuntu-co 2010-11-29
<dannyLopez> el fusion icon y algunas opciones del compiz las q se descargan desde el centro de SW de ubuntu
<stOrmBlast> ok, entra a el settings manager de el compiz
<dannyLopez> ya
<stOrmBlast> quieres los efectos de ventanas 3d para el cubo?
<stOrmBlast> dannyLopez .... ?
<dannyLopez> si señor
<dannyLopez> es como para darle mas dinamismo a la vaina y los de la casa se queden con ubuntu
<stOrmBlast> dannyLopez: bien, entonces en el settings manager, buscas donde estan las opciones de el escritorio, para poner activar los efectos de la ventana en 3d, tienes que tener habilitada la opcion de "Cubo de Escritorio", luego si bajas hasta donde estan los efectos y habilitas la casilla de " ventanas 3d"
<dannyLopez> a eso me refiero, esa opcion no esta instalada
<dannyLopez> faltan muchas opciones de las q tenia en el 10.04
<stOrmBlast> que opciones te salen ?
<dannyLopez> general tiene comandos gnome kde general
<dannyLopez> son bastantes, no habra una forma de q veas una toma de pantalla?
<stOrmBlast> saca un pantallazo y lo subes, envias el link
<dannyLopez> stOrmBlast: pequeña falla acabe de instalar el 10.10 y apenas esta descargando los archivos de actualisacion
<dannyLopez> no puedo subir fotos pq no tengo el flash
<cleon> mmm ¿qué programa estás utilizando para editar las opciones de compiz, dannyLopez ?
<stOrmBlast> :D
<dannyLopez> explicate mejor
<dannyLopez> cleon: 
<cleon> dannyLopez: mmmm, es que hay dos programas conocidos para editar las opciones de compiz
<cleon> hay uno sencillito, y hay otro más elaborado que vienen con opciones avanzadas y eso.
<cleon> ¿y exactamente qué efecto es el que quieres para la ventan?
<cleon> es que estoy viendo en la configuración de compiz de las ventanas, y no veo en la sección de "Efectos" algo que diga Ventanas 3D O.o
<cleon> tiene para agregarle efecto gelatinoso, difuminao, efecto al minimizar, efecto al maximizar, water effect...
<stOrmBlast> el mio si o.0
<cleon> mmm debe ser entonces que no le he agregado más efectos 
<cleon> ¿cómo se los instalo? :D
<dannyLopez> el mio es muy basico
<stOrmBlast> mmm pues salieron cuando instale el compiz 
<cleon> el mío también es muy básico
<dannyLopez> yo los instale desde el centro de SW de ubuntu
<stOrmBlast> (H)!
<dannyLopez> y me mando esos muy basicos
<cleon> no he instalado nada adicional. Lo tengo com oviene de fábrica
<dannyLopez> falta el de explotar y otros q no recuerdo
<stOrmBlast> ahhh esque yo instale por la consola :P
<cleon> sudo apt-get install ccsm
<cleon> quiero el de explotar
<stOrmBlast> nope asi:
<stOrmBlast> sudo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager simple-ccsm fusion-icon emerald gnome-art gnome-themes-extras
<stOrmBlast> esque agregue los extras :P
<cleon> ¿cómo sabes que son esos los paquetes?
<cleon> ¿te los sabes de memoria? D:
<stOrmBlast> jajajaj si xD!
<dannyLopez> esos son los q me faltan los extras
<stOrmBlast> y por si me falla, tengo todo por escrito :$
<cleon> después dice que no es geek
<dannyLopez> xD
<stOrmBlast> jajajajajaj nah!
<stOrmBlast> despues de ese pongo : sudo add-apt-repository ppa:compiz
<cleon> el primer paso es aceptarlo, hijo.
<cleon> magínate
<cleon> se sabe hasta el repositorio :S
<stOrmBlast> luego los efectos extras asi : sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion-plugins-extra fusion-icon
<stOrmBlast> y ya :D
<cleon> ven ven 
<cleon> que tu se ve que eres master para esta vaina
<dannyLopez> fusion icon seguido u otra linea?
<stOrmBlast> jajajajaj cleon: esque eso es lo que siempre hago cuando termino de instalar esos pasos ya me los se y los tengo en un cuaderno exclusivo para ubuntu :D
<cleon> ¿cómo le cambio el efecto para cuando minimiza? es que le estoy moviendo y no veo que coja el cambio D:
<dannyLopez> yo se
<cleon> stOrmBlast: :S que ñoño
<cleon> jajaja, tiras.
<dannyLopez> yo quiero responder
<stOrmBlast> fusion icon seguido dannyLopez
<cleon> stOrmBlast: ya no, ya encontré :P
<stOrmBlast> copialo y pegalo tal cual como esta
<dannyLopez> cleon: deh
<dannyLopez> ok
<stOrmBlast> cleon: jajajaja esque es por si acaso :$ me gusta tener todo apuntado :$
<dannyLopez> oigan ya q estamos como en "confianza" puedo hacerles una pregunta oftopic?
<cleon> off topic en el canal #dev-co
<stOrmBlast> es como un back up (A)
<cleon> xD
<stOrmBlast> jajajajajjaja xD!
<stOrmBlast> cleon : mañana empiezo la capacitacion con hollman :D
<cleon> stOrmBlast: D: ¿cuál capacitación?.
<stOrmBlast> la que va a hacer hollman de la pag :P
<stOrmBlast> no leiste el mail que envio hace como 15 dias?
<cleon> no estoy enterado
<cleon> nopp
<dannyLopez> otra cosa como instalo el aptitude?
<cleon> btw, no estoy en la lista de u-co
<cleon> dannyLopez: viene instalado por defecto
<cleon> dannyLopez: si no te funciona en consola $ aptitude install tales
<cleon> entonces intenta con $ apt-get install tales
<stOrmBlast> dannyLopez: sudo apt-get install aptitude
<cleon> neah, pa'qué? es la misma vaina.
<stOrmBlast> ahhh con razon no estas en la lista
<dannyLopez> no en el 10.10 he leido q no viene instalado
<stOrmBlast> esque buscaba 3 personas para capacitarlas para eso
<stOrmBlast> y pues apenas lei de una respondi :D
<cleon> mmm creo saber la razón por la que no tienen dannyLopez los efectos que busca
<stOrmBlast> porque ?
<cleon> porque no los tiene instalaos <?>
<cleon> :P
<stOrmBlast> xD
<cleon> dannyLopez: ¿sabes manejar la consola?
<stOrmBlast> ahora me toca cruzar los dedos para que no me toque formatear de nuevo :(
<cleon> pregunto por si las moscas, no vaya a darte instrucciones que te dejen perdido.
<cleon> stOrmBlast: que mal :/
 * cleon instalando plugins extra para compiz fusion
<stOrmBlast> cleon: si , ojala no me pase lo mismo me sale esa actualizacion y cuando reinicio pum ! no me sale ni la barra de tareas ni nada solo el fondo de escritorio :/
<cleon> eso sí está bien raro weon
<cleon> ¿qué máquina tienes tu?
<cleon> listo, ahora sí me sale el efecto 3D Windows en el ccsm
<cleon> ccsm == Compis Config Settings Manager
<dannyLopez> a mi tambien
<cleon> Compiz
<cleon> dannyLopez: ¿y entonces, cuál es el problema? :P
<cleon> yo pensé que no te salían.
<dannyLopez> no ya despues de sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion-plugins-extra fusion-icon ya ma salieron
<stOrmBlast> un AMD athlon II x3, 2Gb de RAM, tarjeta de video envidea gforce con quda :P , ubuntu de 64 bits :D
<cleon> stOrmBlast: quieeeto, severa máquina :/
<dannyLopez> otra cosa en este video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIkqIP3xnpM hay un efecto q me gusto mucho pero no lo he encontrado esta como al minuto 1:50
<stOrmBlast> jajajajaj, esta nuevesito esque el que tenia saco la mano, todavia estoy pagandolo :$
<stOrmBlast> en que minuto dannyLopez?
<dannyLopez> pues exactamente no te puedo decir el minuto pq no he instalado flash todavia
<dannyLopez> pero la pantalla se pone como acostada y la ventana seleccionada se levanta
<stOrmBlast> ahh si ya vi 
<stOrmBlast> ni idea :/
<stOrmBlast> pero esta chevere
<dannyLopez> aaa sera q solo funciona en debian?
<stOrmBlast> no creo
<stOrmBlast> pera miro
<cleon> uy quieto, ese de las ventanas acostadas está bacanito
<cleon> dannyLopez|cenan: no debería depender de la distribución
<cleon> además, ubuntu es basado en Debian entonces también debería funcionar.
<cleon> Hi. Nice GUI. Please,﻿ how it's called that owerviev of opened windows at 1:53?
<stOrmBlast> :/ hay uno de un avion de papel con las ventanas 
<cleon> stackswitch plugin﻿
<cleon> el plugin se llama stackswitch, dice en los comentarios
<cleon> mmm creo que encontré el de explotar y el de los avioncitos de papel :D
<stOrmBlast> jajajajajja
<stOrmBlast> me dare un bañito para ponerme a estudiar :(
<cleon> jojojoo la del avioncito está UNA CHIMBA!
<cleon> stOrmBlast: eso o/
<dannyLopez> ya regrese, entonces q paso con lo del efecto, ya q estoy leyendo y dice algo de stackswitch
<stOrmBlast> Andphe, ya tengo captura de pantalla, la subo ?
<Andphe> ok 
 * Andphe no sabe de que captura le hablan
<Andphe> :)
<dannyLopez> stOrmBlast: stackswitch se llama el efecto de las ventanitas q se levantan?
<stOrmBlast> jajaja la de la actualizacion
<stOrmBlast> dannyLopez: si
<stOrmBlast> Andphe : http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/7633/pantallazon0.png
<carlosleon> "Esto puede ser debido a... Paquetes de software no oficiales ni distribuidos por Ubuntu"
<carlosleon> stOrmBlast: ^
<Andphe> Oops! Google Chrome could not connect to img143.imageshack.us
<dannyLopez> stOrmBlast: y como lo localizo o lo activo?
<kuadrosx> Andphe: igual aqui
<kuadrosx> The requested URL /img143/7633/pantallazon0.png was not found on this server.
<carlosleon> a mi si me abrió D:
 * carlosleon privilegiado <?>
<stOrmBlast> carlosleon: y en ese caso q hago :(?
<carlosleon> stOrmBlast: hágale weon, yo creo que es porque has agregado repositorios no oficiales de ubuntu
<stOrmBlast> carlosleon: esque la vez que le di actualizacion parcial, al reiniciar me cargo solo el fondo de escritorio sin barras ni nada
<carlosleon> stOrmBlast: pues para eso están las TTY :D
 * dannyLopez no sabe de q hablan
<carlosleon> stOrmBlast: no pues parce, yo la verdad actualizaría, aún sabiendo que me puedo cargar el sistema ...
<stOrmBlast> lo pensare esque no queiro formatear de nuevo :(
<carlosleon> stOrmBlast: sabes qué te recomiendo?
<Andphe> pero por que formatear ?
<carlosleon> lo que pasa es que se ve que tu eres full dependiente de la parte gráfica
<stOrmBlast> dannyLopez yo no tengo ese plugin activado :$
<carlosleon> Andphe: hay gente que prefiere formatear antes que ponerse a recuperar el sistema, es más fácil así.
<carlosleon> stOrmBlast: lo que te recomiendo es instalar fluxbox por si se te daña el escritorio
<stOrmBlast> carlosleon ya mismo :D
<carabobo> ¿buenas a todos?
<stOrmBlast> esque soy nuevito :$
<Andphe> hola
<carabobo> Andphe, ya instale el ubuntu bajo 32 bit
<Andphe> ok
<Andphe> :)
<stOrmBlast> Andphe recuerdas que la vez pasada me toco formatear por lo mismo, esque mi ubuntu entra de una a el usuario no me opciones para mas :(
<carabobo> el fash funciona a las mil maravillas
<carlosleon> stOrmBlast: entonces antes de instalar las actualizaciones, ponle esa opción, que te pida nombre de usuario y contraseña, para que en caso que no te funcione el escritorio, entonces arrancas con fluxbox
<carlosleon> es feo gráficamente, pero te ayudaría en caso que te crashee el escritorio. En mi opinión, es una buena medida preventiva
<carabobo> ahora solo toca saber como bajo todos restrintivos sin bajar flash pluguin  por defecto
<stOrmBlast> carlosleon: bien ya lo instalo :P
<carlosleon> stOrmBlast: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<carlosleon> stOrmBlast: sabes cómo arrancar un escritorio desde las ttys?
<carlosleon> deberías :P
<stOrmBlast> no :(, soy nuevo 
<Andphe> carabobo, pero si instalo el de 32 bits
<Andphe> ....
<stOrmBlast> pero puedo aprender :D
<Andphe> no debe tener problemas, no ?
<carabobo> no me explico 
<carabobo> el que instale fue el que tu me distes de la pagina 
<carabobo> lo agregue por usr>lib>mosilla
<carabobo> como me habias dicho 
<carabobo> ya eso esta listo 
<carabobo> a lo que me refiero 
<carabobo> es que si descargo todos los software restrintivos que esta desde el centro de software de ubuntu 
<stOrmBlast> carlosleon: instalado ahora :$?
<carabobo> se me instalaria por defecto el flsh player por defecto que es el de 32 bit
<carlosleon> stOrmBlast: viene una operación peligrosa :P pero creo que deberías crear un usuario de prueba para esto
<stOrmBlast> momento no se donde lo instalo porque no lo veo :-|
<carabobo> y tengo entendido que el java que viene por defecto tambien da ciertos problemitas
<carabobo> ok entonces probare a ver
<Andphe> yo no tengo problemas con el java
<stOrmBlast> carlosleon parce no se donde lo dejo instalado :/
<carlosleon> stOrmBlast: es un escritorio aparte, fresco.
<stOrmBlast> ahhh xD!
<carlosleon> stOrmBlast: quieres hacer el simulacro?
<stOrmBlast> de una :P
<carlosleon> listo, créese un usuario de prueba: $ sudo adduser nombre_de_usuario
<stOrmBlast> debe ser diferente al que tengo ?
<carlosleon> es lo que aconsejo, pero no necesariamente tiene que ser así
<stOrmBlast> carlosleon: lleno todos los campos ? work phone ble ble bla o no es necesario ?
<carlosleon> neah
<carlosleon> solo nombre y password
<stOrmBlast> listo creado :P
<carlosleon> ok
<carlosleon> tu sabes moverte entre las TTYs ?
<carlosleon> Control Alt + F1, tales, tales, tales ... ?
<stOrmBlast> no señor :$
<carlosleon> ok, entonces has la prueba
<carlosleon> estando ahí sentado, sin irte para la calle ni nada de eso...
<carlosleon> hay varias  "consolas" de linux ahora mismo esperando a que alguien se loggee
<carlosleon> entonces vas a presionar Control Alt F1, para irte a la primera. Te vas a ir a un modo No Gráfico. Te puedes loggear con tu usuario normal, o con el que acabas de crear si quieres. Para regresar a este modo gráfico, entonces presionas Control Alt F7 ó Control Alt F8
<stOrmBlast> que tengo que hacer :O?
<stOrmBlast> ah ya
<carlosleon> ahora tas, se le muere la máquina y le toca reiniciar xD
<carlosleon> ¿pudo?
<stOrmBlast> toy leyendo :$
<stOrmBlast> aer si entendi
<stOrmBlast> ctrl + alt + f1 , despues de eso me logeo normal y luego tengo que volver al modo grafico usando alt + f7 o alt + f8 si es asi ?
<stOrmBlast> calosleon: lo normal esque no tenga que reiniciar verdad?
<carlosleon> sisas
<carlosleon> no pasa nada
<carlosleon> o sea, no es una operación peligrosa. Solo lo dije para meterte terror
<stOrmBlast> jajajaja
<stOrmBlast> bueno vamos a ver, eso me serviria pa no llorar si me pasa lo mismo con la actualizacion xD!
<carlosleon> eso, la idea es que puedas salir del atoyadero en caso dado que se te dañe el escritorio, como te sucedió la vez pasada. Y no tengas que formatear.
<stOrmBlast> oki  voy a probar :D
<carlosleon> dale pues
<stOrmBlast> carlosleon: prueba superada :D
<stOrmBlast> jajaja severo :D
<stOrmBlast> momento apunto en mi agenda (A)
<carlosleon> jajaja
<stOrmBlast> xD
<carlosleon> stOrmBlast: entonces, Linux dentro de toda su maravilla y extrema omnipotencia, te deja correr varias sesiones al mismo tiempo D:
<stOrmBlast> :P
<carlosleon> y pues cada sesión puede correr su entorno gráfico, sus propios programas, servicios, etcétera. capisci ?
<stOrmBlast> yeah :D
<stOrmBlast> \m/
<carlosleon> ok
<stOrmBlast> carlosleon: entonces en caso que se me dañe el escritorio que hago :O?
<carlosleon> entonces lo que vamos a hacer es que, mientras tu sesión está corriendo normalmente con sus programas y su ambiente gráfico, vamos a hacer que tu nuevo usuario corra su ambiente gráfico al mismo tiempo D:
<stOrmBlast> wow :/
<carlosleon> stOrmBlast sabe utilizar vim?
<stOrmBlast> no :(
<stOrmBlast> jajajajja
<carlosleon> ok, entonces usemos nano
<carlosleon> ¿sabes usar nano?
<stOrmBlast> tampico :(
<carlosleon> meh
<carlosleon> stOrmBlast: abra una consola y haga la prueba
<carlosleon> es un editor de textos para consola
<stOrmBlast> ok
<carlosleon> nano mi_archivito.txt
<stOrmBlast> carlosleon: listo
<carlosleon> stOrmBlast: fácil?
<stOrmBlast> si :D
<carlosleon> ok
<carlosleon> entonces presta mucha atención
<stOrmBlast> soy todo ojos :P
<carlosleon> vas a pasarte para la primera TTY (Control Alt F1), y allí, inicias sesión con el nuevo usuario que acabas de crear. creas un archivo de texto con nano que se llame .xinit y deberá contener una sola línea que dice: exec fluxbox
<carlosleon> salvas y cierras nano. Lllega hasta ese punto y me cuentas.
<stOrmBlast> carlosleon: como cierro el archivo que acabo de crear ?
<stOrmBlast> guardo y cierro ? o solo cierro
<carlosleon> guardas y cierras
<carlosleon> no sé, haz la prueba desde una consola aquí
<stOrmBlast> como guardo :-|?
<carlosleon> yo creo que presionas Control Equis y el man te pregunta si quieres salvar
<stOrmBlast> ahh si
<carlosleon> ya sabes, el archivo se tiene que llamar .xinit
<stOrmBlast> listo :P voy a eso :D
<carlosleon> dicho fonéticamente suena "punto equis init"
<carlosleon> :P
<carlosleon> eso \o/
<carlosleon> se está demorando el stOrmBlast :/
<stOrmBlast> carlosleon: no me deja entrar al el otro usuario 
<carlosleon> ¿qué te dice?
<stOrmBlast> que la orden no es encontrada
<carlosleon> wtf?
<carlosleon> ¿cuál orden?
<stOrmBlast> cuando le doy guest(cuenta que cree)
<carlosleon> no entiendo
<carlosleon> te pasaste para la TTY 1 y te logeaste con ese usuario?
<stOrmBlast> si
<carlosleon> demás que ya iniciaste sesión en la tty y esás metiendo el nombre de usuario así a la fuerza :P
<carlosleon> dale logout y vuelve a loggearte :B
<stOrmBlast> ok:D
<stOrmBlast> ahhh ya :P
<stOrmBlast> carlosleon: ya me dejo cuando creo el archivo: nano .xinit me sale el editor pero no dice nada de exec fluxbox 
<carlosleon> muchacho, tienes que crear ese archivo
<carlosleon> y dentro del archivo, debes poner la línea que diga exec fluxbox
<stOrmBlast> ahhhh xD!
<stOrmBlast> como se guarda en ese modo ?
<stOrmBlast> si le doy crtl + x ... sale otra vez la opcion para teclear un comando
<carlosleon> :O en serio?
<stOrmBlast> si
<carlosleon> stOrmBlast: mire bien cómo lo está haciendo. Ya hice la prueba y me deja grabar normalito
<stOrmBlast> carlosleon: con ctrl +x ?
<carlosleon> sisas
<stOrmBlast> entonces creo el archivo .xinit, escribo exec fluxbox y guardo ?
<carlosleon> sisas
<stOrmBlast> breve pues aqui vamos :P
<stOrmBlast> carlosleon: operacion realizada exitosamente :D
<carlosleon> geez, por fin :P
<carlosleon> ahora
<carlosleon> allá en la tty, vas a typear este comando: $ xinit -- :1
<carlosleon> obviamente sin el signo de peso :P
<carlosleon> y ahí te tiene que arrancar otro entorno gráfico
<carlosleon> lo pruebas, intentas navegar, abrir consola, etc
<carlosleon> ese ambiente gráfico que correrás va a estar activo muy posiblemente en Control Alt F8
<stOrmBlast> todo seguido ? y logueandome con la cuenta nueva?
<carlosleon> sisas
<stOrmBlast> voy :P
<stOrmBlast> carlosleon , no me dejo seguro teclee mal el xinit -- :1, lo teclee asi: xinit_--_:1
<carlosleon> son espacios lo sque debes poner
<carlosleon> no underlines
<stOrmBlast> si si, esque los underlines es para que veas donde deje espacios 
<carlosleon> aaah bien
<carlosleon> mmm en realidad así debe ser
<carlosleon> ¿qué error te salió? :S
<stOrmBlast> que no puedo encontrar nada y a lo ultimo decia close log 
<carlosleon> mmm
<carlosleon> hold on
<carlosleon> abre una consola aquí
<carlosleon> y haces sudo su - guest
<carlosleon> eso es para iniciar sesión como guest, en una consola aquí, en este escritorio tuyo que está corriendo ahora mismo
<stOrmBlast> ok
<carlosleon> cuando lo hagas, entonces vuelves a correr xinit -- :1
<stOrmBlast> sin cerrar la consola ?
<carlosleon> sin cerrarla
<carlosleon> ahí mismo en la consola
<carlosleon> abres una consola. Luego inicias sesión como guest. Luego corres xinit -- :1
<stOrmBlast> el mismo error
 * dannyLopez se va
<carlosleon> stOrmBlast: copie el error en pastie y lo rota
<stOrmBlast> ok
<stOrmBlast> voy 
<stOrmBlast> carlosleon capturo con  imp ?
<carlosleon> stOrmBlast: no, copie y pegue
<stOrmBlast> no me deja copiar :( , bueno mas bien no se como
<carlosleon> :/
<carlosleon> deje así, que ya me voy :P
<carlosleon> probamos otro día
<stOrmBlast> bueno :(
<stOrmBlast> gracias :D 
<stOrmBlast> aprendi algo :P
<carlosleon> vemos pues
<davirrirri> viejo kuadrosx estás?
<kuadrosx> davirrirri: si, pero ocupado
<davirrirri> kuadrosx, ammm ok, todo bien, quería preguntarle algo pero hablamos later. Un saludo parce, que esté bien
<davirrirri> buenos viejo kuadrosx nos pillamos, chao
<hollman> IngForigua, ping
<hollman> IngForigua, ud se ve hoy con jorgeRojas ¿?
<IngForigua> parce que si
<hollman> :E
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas tardes a todos
<hollman> buenas
<diego_86> buenas tardes alguien me puede colaborar con un problema al instalar ubuntu server
<Andphe> diego_86, haga su pregunta si alguien sabe le responde
<diego_86> cuando estoy instalando el sistema base me aparece el siguiente error failure trying to run: chroot/target/sbin/idconfig
<diego_86> primero habiamos creado 3 particiones por lvm una swap otra var y la raiz
<diego_86> primero nos prsento problemas al eliminar var
<diego_86> pero ahora no podemos instalar sistema por el error que comente anteriormente
<Andphe> diego_86, pero eso es una instalación limpia ?
<diego_86> que pena, como asi limpia??
<diego_86> osea desde cero??
<kuadrosx> diego_86: si
<diego_86> no
<diego_86> teniamos nstalado antes ubutnu pero decidimos formatiarlo
<Andphe> aja
<Andphe> a ver si entiendo, tenias 3 particiones, una para swap, una para var y otra para la raiz
<diego_86> sip
<Andphe> borraron la partición de var y se les daño el ubuntu
<Andphe> entonces quedaron con 2 particiones y estas tratando de instalar en esas 2 particiones
<Andphe> una para swap y otra para todo el sistema
<diego_86> borramos las de swap y la raiz y queriamos borrar tambine var
<diego_86> pero var nos presento problemas
<diego_86> queriamos volver a configurar todo
<diego_86> pero cuando quieramos borrar var nos presentaba problemas
<Andphe> diego_86, es 1 solo disco
<Andphe> y es solo para ubuntu ?
<diego_86> son 3 discos, y si van a ser solo para ubuntu
<Andphe> hmmm
<Andphe> hay un bug abierto sobre eso
<diego_86> mmmm
<Andphe> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/429053
<Andphe> diego_86, uds verificaron el checksum del medio que estan usando para la instalación ?
<Andphe> http://library.linode.com/networking/openvpn/ubuntu-10.10-maverick
<hollman> como se llama el paquete con el cual puedo ver el estado de conexion ce la red wifi ?
<kuadrosx> hollman: es una trivia?
<hollman> kuadrosx, ya me acorde :P
<hollman> wavemon
<kuadrosx> jej
#ubuntu-co 2010-11-30
<Andphe> wifiradar
<Andphe> :P
<Andphe> llegue tarde a la trivia
<Andphe> y sabiendo la respuesta perdí
<Andphe> :S
<hollman> Andphe, pailas
<hollman> jejeje
<hollman> ahora esta
<Andphe> :\
<hollman> cuanta data minima necesito capturar con airmon-ng para que aircrack pueda obtener el apssword de una clave wep ?
<hollman> iujuuuu
<hollman> la capture !!!
<hollman> esto merece un blogpost
<Andphe> :\
<kuadrosx> que seria de mi si hago un blogpost de cada cosa rara que hago en el pc
<kuadrosx> :S
<hollman> kuadrosx, lo mismo digo yo
<hollman> pero este es con el animo de que telmex se de cuenta del gran error que comete
<hollman> les dije muchas veces y me ignoraron
<hollman> que la clave que ellos ponen es segura por ser alfanumerica
<hollman> :E
<kuadrosx> pone telmex ?
<kuadrosx> jajaja
<kuadrosx> en telefonica tambien es una clave todo inocente
<kuadrosx> creo que es telefonica o admin :P
<hollman> kuadrosx, http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/BkjR6VZVrcpj07rl91K6bQ?feat=directlink
<kuadrosx> hollman: yo de redes se que la capa8 del modelo osi es el usuario
<kuadrosx> y eso que para poder hacer el chiste
<hollman> jajajaajajajajajajajaja
<hollman> :D
<kuadrosx> toca que me explique jajajaja
<hollman> kuadrosx, ahi voy
<hollman> voy a hacer una entrada al blog
<kuadrosx> hmm te kakiaste un server?
<hollman> kuadrosx, no nada
<hollman> obtuve la clave de mi router
<hollman> la clave de la inalambrica
<kuadrosx> aaa
<kuadrosx> tiene la por default?
<hollman> no
<hollman> tiene una segura que puso telmex
<hollman> una combinacion alfanumerica
<hollman> pero el tipo de cifrado es wep
<hollman> mejor dicho
<hollman> dejeme escribo a ver si me hago explicar en el blog
<kuadrosx> aa
<kuadrosx> ya
<kuadrosx> wep ...
<kuadrosx> jejej bueno, yo la verdad no me preocupo por eso :P
<hollman> kuadrosx, yo tampoco hasta ahora que mi wifi obligatoria es de telmex
<hollman> y no puedo quitarla hasta que ellos vengan
<stOrmBlast> hollman: ya son las 9 :D
<stOrmBlast> :$
<hollman> stOrmBlast, hui
<hollman> que pena parce
<hollman> se me paso
<hollman> jejeje
<hollman> de una
<stOrmBlast> weeeeeee :D
<carabobo> ¿que mas Andphe ?
<Andphe> hola carabobo 
<carabobo> no viejito
<carabobo> tube que instalar ota ves mi 32 bits
<carabobo> que va 
<carabobo> me daba muchos problemas
<Andphe> jejej
<Andphe> ok
<kuadrosx> Andphe: lol
<kuadrosx> me lo trataron de metiroso?
<kuadrosx> mentiroso*
<carabobo> una pregunta
<carabobo>  ¿como hago para que el lanzador de menu cairo me comience junto con el sistema?
<Andphe> kuadrosx, :|
<kuadrosx> !google gnome autostart
<kubot> ubuntu me pide la clave muchas veces | Ubuntu-es: <http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/145216?page=1>; Autoinicio del aMule en GNU/Linux [GNOME]: <http://forum.amule.org/index.php?topic=13032.0>; problemas con /etc/xdg/openbox/autostart.sh [Solucionado]: <http://www.esdebian.org/foro/40696/problemas-etcxdgopenboxautostartsh>; CÓMO usar xscreensaver en lugar de gnome-screensaver ~ CrunchBang ...: (2 more messages)
<kuadrosx> !google gnome autostart archivo
<kubot> problemas con /etc/xdg/openbox/autostart.sh [Solucionado]: <http://www.esdebian.org/foro/40696/problemas-etcxdgopenboxautostartsh>; Autoinicio del aMule en GNU/Linux [GNOME]: <http://forum.amule.org/index.php?topic=13032.0>; Notas de lanzamiento de Gnome 2.14: <http://library.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/2.14/index.html.es>; CÓMO usar xscreensaver en lugar de gnome-screensaver ~ CrunchBang (1 more message)
<kuadrosx> !google gnome autostart archivo como
<kubot> problemas con /etc/xdg/openbox/autostart.sh [Solucionado]: <http://www.esdebian.org/foro/40696/problemas-etcxdgopenboxautostartsh>; Autoinicio del aMule en GNU/Linux [GNOME]: <http://forum.amule.org/index.php?topic=13032.0>; CÓMO usar xscreensaver en lugar de gnome-screensaver ~ CrunchBang ...: <http://crunchbanglinux.org/wiki/howto/esp/instalar_xscreensaver>; Notas de lanzamiento de Gnome (1 more message)
<kuadrosx> :S
<kuadrosx> !google que es el archivo autostart  en gnome ?
<kubot> problemas con /etc/xdg/openbox/autostart.sh [Solucionado]: <http://www.esdebian.org/foro/40696/problemas-etcxdgopenboxautostartsh>; CÓMO usar xscreensaver en lugar de gnome-screensaver ~ CrunchBang ...: <http://crunchbanglinux.org/wiki/howto/esp/instalar_xscreensaver>; Autoinicio del aMule en GNU/Linux [GNOME]: <http://forum.amule.org/index.php?topic=13032.0>; Entradas Anteriores - Debian (2 more messages)
<kuadrosx> jejeje
<hollman> que es esto ?
<hollman> desorden
<stOrmBlast> carabobo: le das click derecho al menu y salen unas opciones en esas opciones esta la de iniciar junto al sistema :P
<carabobo> si creo 
<carabobo> que ya lo hice 
<carabobo> voy a cerrar cesion y te cuento  ahora 
<carabobo> a ver si quedo bien
<carabobo> ya vengo 
<stOrmBlast> ok 
<carabobo> listo ya quedo bien 
<carabobo> gracias
<stOrmBlast> ;-)
<carabobo> ¿alguein sabe donde consigo emisoras de todo tipo para linux?
<kuadrosx> carabobo: como de todo tipo?
<kuadrosx> shoutcasts?
<carabobo> emisoras de radios que pueda escuchar con radio tray 
<carabobo> o con exaile
<kuadrosx> !google shoutcasts linux
<kubot> Crear radio Shoutcast en gnu/linux - Taringa!: <http://www.taringa.net/posts/ebooks-tutoriales/2786234/Crear-radio-Shoutcast-en-gnu_linux.html>; Transmitir a Shoutcast desde Linux - Foros del Web: <http://www.forosdelweb.com/f41/transmitir-shoutcast-desde-linux-537485/>; Crea una estacion de radio con Shoutcast Linux yListen2MyRadio ...: <http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1359157>; (2 more messages)
<kuadrosx> !google shoutcasts linux escuchar
<kubot> Crear radio Shoutcast en gnu/linux - Taringa!: <http://www.taringa.net/posts/ebooks-tutoriales/2786234/Crear-radio-Shoutcast-en-gnu_linux.html>; Descargar shoutcast (Linux): <http://www.softonic.com/s/shoutcast:linux>; instalar server shoutcast en linux - Foros del Web: <http://www.forosdelweb.com/f92/instalar-server-shoutcast-linux-414860/>; SHOUTcast Server (Linux) - Descargar: <http (2 more messages)
<kuadrosx> en fin
<JandosJoya> hola
<JandosJoya> alguein me podria ayudar por favor
<kuadrosx> !pregunta | JandosJoya
<kubot> JandosJoya: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<JandosJoya> ok, Si me podrian ayudar con la instalacion del Ubuntu 10.10 en mi Toshiba Satellite 515 Con Intel core i3?
<JandosJoya> Es que estoy tratando de instalarlo, pero cuando le doy en instalar me aparce un pantallazo negro con letras balncas y me toca apagr manualmente el pc por que no hace mas nada ni con Ctrl + alt y los f
<JandosJoya> y de verdad es urgente :(
<JandosJoya> No saben q podria pasar?
<Andphe> y que dicen las letras blancas ?
<JandosJoya> El ultimo dice asi:
<JandosJoya> [      0.595233]  [<c010363e>] kernel_thread_helper+0x6/0x10
<Andphe> JandosJoya, y no hay nada por ahi que diga error o algo asi ?
<JandosJoya> no nada
<hollman> JandosJoya, pon mas lineas
<hollman> que mas dice ¿?
<hollman> JandosJoya, algo como esto ?? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-651159.html
<JandosJoya> sip essas mismas lieneas
<hollman> JandosJoya, bueno, no es claro el error
<hollman> al bottear con el CD el primer pantallazo debe decir que precione F#algo
<hollman> deme las opciones
<kuadrosx> hollman: como es la vuelta con el hackbo?
<hollman> JandosJoya, que Version de ubuntu instalas ?
<kuadrosx> hmm como es el proyecto de la biblioteca?
<kuadrosx> como vamos ahi?
<kuadrosx> :P
<hollman> kuadrosx, jejee
<hollman> ps, hay que aportar con algo $$
<hollman> ellos nos prestan instalaciones
<hollman> y hay biblioteca :P
<kuadrosx> aguanta hacer una app web para la biblioteca
<kuadrosx> ya tienen?
<hollman> no
<hollman> no tenemos
<kuadrosx> hollman: cualquier cosa avisa y arrancamos un proyetico libre sobre eso
<kuadrosx> depronto jag2kn tambien se anima :P
<kuadrosx> en serio que tengo una buena idea para hacer una biblioteca virtual
<hollman> kuadrosx, que bueno
<hollman> pero como que ?
 * hollman noob en eso ... 
<jag2kn> ao
<hollman> osea como que, que haga que ?
<jag2kn> que paso?
<kuadrosx> hollman: hostear los archivos
<kuadrosx> y para los fisicos
<kuadrosx> que se suba el isbn y el tome los datos
<kuadrosx> para catalogar y poner tags
<hollman> kuadrosx, ha si, seria muy pro!!!! creo que jag2kn ya habia visto algo parecido
<hollman> no ?
<kuadrosx> ademas de posibilidad de hacer reviews de los libros
<jag2kn> sip
<jag2kn> con este proyecto http://www.zoociedad.org/wiki/LibrosLibres
<jag2kn> y calibre
<jag2kn> http://calibre-ebook.com/
<jag2kn> y biblioteca p2p
<jag2kn> http://www.zoociedad.org/wiki/Biblioteca_parce_2_parce
<kuadrosx> vee y es kde :P
<kuadrosx> pero agunata algo web
<kuadrosx> ademas que no es necesario que sea abierto
<kuadrosx> osea solo para el server de la biblioteca
<JandosJoya> Hollman estoy instalando la version 10.10
<JandosJoya> pero gracias a Dios ya entre y ya se esta instalando, lo que hice fue marcar las tres primeras opciones de la tecla F6, y me dejo entrar normal
<hollman> JandosJoya, ok :D
<hollman> cualquier cosa, grita! ;
<hollman> ;)
<kuadrosx> jag2kn: no le gustaria ayudar con eso?
<jag2kn> claro que si
<kuadrosx> jag2kn: queres aprender ruby?
<kuadrosx> hollman: tambien quiere? :P
<jag2kn> listo, trabajemoslo en rubyonrails
<JandosJoya> listo Hollman cualquier cosa gritare gracuias
<jag2kn> kuadrosk pille el modelo de datos http://www.zoociedad.org/wiki/Biblioteca_parce_2_parce#Modelo_de_datos
<hollman> kuadrosx, me va a enseñar a programar ?
<kuadrosx> jajaja
<kuadrosx> no sabe nada?
 * hollman es demasiado noob
<kuadrosx> jag2kn: pero aguanto con mongodb
<jag2kn> tiene un servidor para correr mongodb?
<jag2kn> dreamhost no me deja aun, no tenemos el VPS
<jag2kn> pero ya casi :P
<kuadrosx> jag2kn: pero no es para poner en internet
<jag2kn> hummm
<kuadrosx> yo no quiero problemas legales
<jag2kn> hummm
<jag2kn> pille los proyectos
<kuadrosx> pero si aguanta para las universidades y cosas como el hackbo
<jag2kn> ha yap
<jag2kn> si es en una intranet puede utilizar calibre
<jag2kn> http://calibre-ebook.com/
<kuadrosx> me imagino
<JandosJoya> Hollmannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn AUXILIO MI HERMANO
<kuadrosx> jag2kn: si, estoy viendo el video
<kuadrosx> jag2kn: pero quiero algo simple
<kuadrosx> :P
<jag2kn> algo que me gusta de calibre es que ud le da un par de datos y el busca en internet lo que le falte
<jag2kn> por ejemplo con el isbn consigue toda la info
<hollman> JandosJoya, ?
<hollman> yo tengo calibre
<hollman> meti mis pd's ahí
<hollman> es bien
<JandosJoya> isntalo correctamente
<hollman> pero una solucion web es mas pro
<JandosJoya> pero al reiniciar y tratar de ingresar de nuevo
<JandosJoya> me aparecen de nuevo las mismas letras como al inicio :(
<kuadrosx> jag2kn: si, eso es como unos bd que hay en inet
<jag2kn> sip
<jag2kn> lo se
<jag2kn> calibre tambien tiene una interfaz web
<kuadrosx> jag2kn: ok
<kuadrosx> :S
<hollman> JandosJoya, pere sigo buscando
<jag2kn> ud la puede habilitar en la configuración
<hollman> no se exactamente que pueda ser
<JandosJoya> que puedo hacer hay?
<JandosJoya> ook porf avor
<kuadrosx> entonces no hacemos nada :P
<jag2kn> jaja
<jag2kn> nop es la idea
<jag2kn> si se puede hacer
<jag2kn> solo que podemos mejorar lo que ya esta
<jag2kn> o hacer algo compatible
<kuadrosx> jag2kn: tocaria mirar
<kuadrosx> aunque hmm
<kuadrosx> mejor hago un libredesktop :P
<kuadrosx> jag2kn: ese calibre esta en un repo?
<jag2kn> creo que si
<jag2kn> ya le confirmo
<jag2kn> si 
<jag2kn>  sudo apt-get install calibre
<kuadrosx> mas vien donde esta el svn
<kuadrosx> :S
<JandosJoya> sabes q hice hollman, entre por Live CD y puedo manipular los datos del ubuntu como tal, como puedo modificar algo del sistema como tal para que siempre entre con las 3 primeras opciones del F6 desactivadas
<kuadrosx> ese poco de cosas py que instalas
<JandosJoya> Hola Hollman regrese
<kuadrosx> jag2kn: que lindo ese calibre
<kuadrosx> jag2kn: ++
<jag2kn> si es muy bueno
<kuadrosx> y usa Qt <3
 * kuadrosx quiere un kindle
<jag2kn> jejeje
<jag2kn> una pregunta a parte
<jag2kn> alguien maneja mercurial??
<jag2kn> necesito hacer un "export" como el de svn que me saca una versión en limpio del repositorio
<jag2kn> pero hg export funciona diferente (saca un patch)
<jag2kn> saben cual es el comando que hace un export del proyecto?
<kuadrosx> rm -rf .hg
<jag2kn> actualmente lo hice con hg clone y luego rm -r .hg
<kuadrosx> :P
<jag2kn> jejeje
<jag2kn> :P
<kuadrosx> no, pero si se puede
<kuadrosx> a ver
<kuadrosx> yo hice algo con eso
<kuadrosx> jag2kn: con archive
<kuadrosx> hg archive files algo
<kuadrosx> hg archive -t files algo
<kuadrosx> hg archive -t tbz2 algo.tar.bz2
<jag2kn> eso :)
<jag2kn> algo así queria :D
<kuadrosx> jejeje
<jag2kn> gracias kuadrosx
<kuadrosx> jag2kn: pythonero :P
<kuadrosx> jag2kn: bueno, la idea de la app web tambien era para los libros fisicos :P
<jag2kn> sip
<jag2kn> en ese caso la biblioteca p2p
<jag2kn> es para eso
<jag2kn> el 24 de noviembre nos hicieron una entrevista
<jag2kn> los audios están en http://www.zoociedad.org/documentos/AnalisisDelPoder/
<jag2kn> http://www.zoociedad.org/documentos/AnalisisDelPoder/5toPoder_1.mp3
<jag2kn> y http://www.zoociedad.org/documentos/AnalisisDelPoder/5toPoder_2.mp3
<jag2kn> en ella describimos los proyectos de Zoociedad.org
<jag2kn> escuche el de la biblioteca p2p
<kuadrosx> jag2kn: entrevista sobre? aa
<jag2kn> :P no me acuerdo en que parte esta :P
<kuadrosx> el manejo de contenidos es jodido
<kuadrosx> por las implicaciones legales
<kuadrosx> ...
<kuadrosx> jag2kn: sabe que :P
<kuadrosx> mñn inicio un proyecto pequeñito jejeje
<kuadrosx> pero no con esto sino con el libredesktop :P
<jag2kn> pere, que es libredesktop
<jag2kn> ?
<kuadrosx> una web que soporte http://ghns.freedesktop.org/spec/ghns-spec.html
<kuadrosx> jag2kn: osea opendesktop pero libre :P
<jag2kn> hoooo
<jag2kn> venga, si quiere trabajemos en un proyecto desde cero
<jag2kn> no problema
<jag2kn> bitbucket.org ?
<kuadrosx> gitorious :P
<jag2kn> listo
<kuadrosx> soy demasiado railsero :P
<kuadrosx> jag2kn:   pero no jejeje
<kuadrosx> no me robe la idea :P
<jag2kn> ??
<jag2kn> como así?
<kuadrosx> no debi de haber dicho nada
<jag2kn> kuadrosx http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ef-OExpQEcU
<kuadrosx> jag2kn: jajaja
<kuadrosx> jag2kn: como se llama cuando no pagas por algo que cobran
<kuadrosx> ?
<kuadrosx> tomar prestado?
<jag2kn> pero no entiendo la relación de cobrar en este caso
<jag2kn> su idea es colocar publicidad y demas cosas sobre la plataforma?
<jag2kn> cobrar por el registro
<jag2kn> ?
<jag2kn> cobrar por colocar mas de X registros?
<kuadrosx> no pienso hacer negocio
<kuadrosx> es imposible hacer negocio con eso imho
<jag2kn> tonces?
<kuadrosx> solo voy a desarrollar la app
<kuadrosx> por diversion :)
<jag2kn> y quiere desarrollarla solo?
<kuadrosx> jag2kn: no, con ricodigo.com espero
<kuadrosx> pero si quiere unirse no hay problema jejeje
<kuadrosx> es que estaba pensando en voz alta
<kuadrosx> tecleando jejeje
<kuadrosx> hmm jag2kn pero igual va a ser libre
<jag2kn> jeje
<kuadrosx> asi que  si quiere se puede meter :P
<jag2kn> porfa escuche la entrevista que le digo y esta la descripción de los proyectos que hemos pensado para y desde Zoociedad.org
<kuadrosx> aunque voy a arrancar solo y luego vemos, creo que es lo mejor jejeje
<kuadrosx> jag2kn: okis
<kuadrosx> jag2kn: pero luego, jejej toca trabajar
<jag2kn> ok
<JandosJoya> HOLLMAN
<JandosJoya> ESTAS?
<JandosJoya>  o alguien que me pueda ayudar por favor, pude instalar el Ubuntu 10.10, pero sigo teniendo problemas con el Kernel, y necesito activar las opciones ACPI=off, NOAPIC, LOAPIC, directamente en los archivos del ubuntu por que puedo entrar en LIVE CD al sistema operativo
<JandosJoya> por favor colaborenme diciendome como lo puedo hacer??????
<Andphe> JandosJoya, en el grub
<Andphe> debe ponerlos en el grub
<JandosJoya> como asi?
<JandosJoya> yo entro a la carpeta /boot/grub/...
<JandosJoya> y solo me aparece un solo archivo
<Andphe> que para que siempre esten esas opciones disponibles y no tenga que escribirlas puede ponerlas en el grub
<JandosJoya> como las pongo? ayudame por q de verdad no se
<hollman> hola JandosJoya 
<hollman> como dice Andphe lo puedes poner en el grub
<Andphe> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8636043&postcount=2
<hollman> para que al momento de arrancar tome esa opcion
<hollman> JandosJoya, 
<JandosJoya> si aqui estoy
<JandosJoya> :(
<hollman> a lo que inicie el sistema, cuando te salga el gru (si sabes cual es el grub??) le das la tecla e
<hollman> que es editar
<hollman> JandosJoya, esa que le dio Andphe esta mejor
<hollman> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8636043&postcount=2
<JandosJoya> pero q inicie por el cd?
<JandosJoya> o q inicie por disco duro?
<JandosJoya> el grub no es el menu?
<hollman> la opcion que da Andphe es desde el cd
<JandosJoya> mira ya estoy en los archivos del sistema, pero manipulandolos desde el LIVE CD ya escogi el idioma y tambien tache las tres opciones de cuando le presiono F6 y le di probar ubuntu en live CD
<JandosJoya> y ahora?
<hollman> JandosJoya, edite el que dice el post
<hollman> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8636043&postcount=2
<hollman> gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<hollman> add it to the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT line
<hollman> you can see I added hpet=force
<hollman> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash hpet=force"
<hollman> save the file then run 
<hollman> sudo update-grub
<JandosJoya> pero no me deja guardarlo en el disco duro :(
<JandosJoya> como saco el igual en el simbolo ASCI?
<JandosJoya> ya hice todo lo q me dicen pero nada, no me deja guardarlo en el disco duro de mi portatil :(
<MagicFab> JandosJoya, qué intentas hacer ?
<JandosJoya> te explico desde el inicio
<JandosJoya> antes no podia entrar a la instalacion del ubuntu 10.10 en mi portatil Toshiba Satellite L515, entonces una persona me dijo que cuando escogiera el idioma, despues le presionara la tecla F6, y hay escogi las tres primeras opciones, ACPI=off, NOAPIC, LOAPIC
<JandosJoya> entonces hay si entro bien normal, instalo normal, pero cuando termino de instaalr, reinicie ara que entrara por el DD y me sale de nuevo un error que es un pantallazo negro con letras balncas
<JandosJoya> y aparecen errores como este [0.545346] [<c0104087>] kernel_thread_helper+0x7/0x10
<JandosJoya> entonces Hollman me decia que hicirea estos pasos
<JandosJoya> gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<JandosJoya> add it to the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT line
<JandosJoya> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash hpet=force"
<JandosJoya> save the file then run 
<JandosJoya> sudo update-grub
<JandosJoya> y lo hacia
<JandosJoya> pero no me deja guardarlo en el disco duro por que los estaba editand desde el LIVE CD
<JandosJoya> y lo que quiero es que el ubuntu me arranque normal desde mi Disco Duro
<JandosJoya> sin problemas
<JandosJoya> ahora si me entiendes MagicFab?
 * MagicFab mirando
<MagicFab> JandosJoya, esos archivos estan en tu disco duro
<MagicFab> al arrancar de un LIve CD seguramente debas abrir "PLaces > [Disco duro]"
<MagicFab> é debería aparece en la lista
<MagicFab> y al localizarlo, debes encontrar la carpeta /etc/default allí
<MagicFab> igualmente al arrancar puedes presionar el shift derecho y entrar a "recovery mode" para editar los archivos a partir de linea de comando -> nano /etc/default/grub
<JandosJoya> yo inicio normal y mi grub dice ubuntu y windows 7
<JandosJoya> entonces escojo la opcion de ubuntu, recovery mode?
<JandosJoya> y desde hay pedo editar losa rchivs de mi disco duroo?
<JandosJoya> lo itente y me sale el mismo puto error ha q rabia
<MagicFab> exacto recovery mode
<MagicFab> si
<MagicFab> calma :) 
<MagicFab> en recovery mode escoges "root" o "netroot"
<MagicFab> luego :
<MagicFab> nano /etc/default/grub
<MagicFab> al temrinar de editar CTRL-X y aceptar el mensaje de confirmación...
<MagicFab> y luego
<MagicFab> update-grub (importante este comando)
<JandosJoya> pero no me deja sale el mismo error
<JandosJoya> no me deja escribir nada
<JandosJoya> y se bloquea
<JandosJoya> no una forma para entrar como una terminal o por cmd antes de q llame a las X?
 * MagicFab vuelve
<MagicFab> podrías posicionar el cursor sobre el item "recovery" y presionar "e" para editar la entrada del menu de GRUB con las mismas opciones y al menos poder arrancar (como hiciste al instalar)
<JandosJoya> es que al instalar yo solo seleccione el idioma, y luego presione F6, y me salio un pequeño menu, y solo seleccione las opciones q te dije y le daba enter y cuando las seleccione le precione Esc, pero de todas maneras perate y lo hago a ver q pasa lo q tu me dices!
<JandosJoya> No paila tampoco me dejo
<JandosJoya> o no se si estoy haciendo las cosas bien, pues estoy haciendo las cosas tal como le las dices
<JandosJoya> estoy iniciando y espero el GRUB pero sin el cd
<JandosJoya> o es el grub del cd LIVE?
<MagicFab> JandosJoya, sin el CD
<JandosJoya> si asi lo estoy haciendo y no pasa nasa! :(
<carabobo> ¿aguien sabe con que se come esto? Open Clip Art
<carabobo> ¿o para que me puede servir?
<Andphe> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/download-ubuntu-light-dell/
<Andphe> http://www.cristalab.com/tips/como-crear-sitios-web-optimizados-para-moviles-introduccion-c90168l/
<Andphe> oppp
<Andphe> la ultima no era para aca
<MagicFab> carabobo, es arte gráfico con licencias libres.
<carabobo> ok gracias
<MagicFab> JandosJoya, yo le sugeriria ensayar con un alternate CD
<MagicFab> JandosJoya, si necesita ayuda de alguien en Bogotá, en persona, puedo recomendar varios de este canal :)
<MagicFab> Andphe, jag2kn kuadrosx s3rg10k0f de pronto alguno de uds. ?
 * Andphe no es de bogota
 * kuadrosx esta en cali
<JandosJoya> jag2kn tu me podrias ayudar con este tema?
<JandosJoya> ya me voy para mi casa cuado llegue me conecto a ver q puedo segui haciendo
<JandosJoya> de todas maneras muchas graias a todos los q me ayuadron en esto
<jag2kn> digame
<JandosJoya> espero poder a volver a contar con ustedes
<JandosJoya> jag2kn, en cuanto te desconectas?
<jag2kn> un momento leo lo que escribieron
<JandosJoya> ok dale por fa
<jag2kn> a eso de las 8:00pm me desconecto
<JandosJoya> lo mio con MagicFab!
<jag2kn> el problema es el grub?
<JandosJoya> sip
<jag2kn> que le pasa?
<jag2kn> no le arranca?
<jag2kn> no estan las opciones completas?
<JandosJoya> pero resulta y pasa q necesito poner unas cosas pero no las puedo guardar en mi disco duto
<MagicFab> JandosJoya, con gusto 
<MagicFab> jag2kn, JandosJoya estaba llegando al punto de pedir que alguien vaya y le ayude en persona para una instalación.
<jag2kn> ha ya
<jag2kn> donde vive?
<MagicFab> me tengo que retirar, suerte con eso
<JandosJoya> ok gracias
<jag2kn> donde vive?
<JandosJoya> pues no se si yo me desplazo a donde estas tu
<JandosJoya> aca en bogota
<jag2kn> ok
<JandosJoya> tengo mi portatil y el cd
<jag2kn> http://idesoluciones.com/i/web/nodo/Contactenos
<JandosJoya> y pues mas o menos cuando me costaria eso?
<jag2kn> pase mañana por la tarde
<JandosJoya> pero primero necesito saber cuanto me costaria para presupuestarme
<JandosJoya> :)
<jag2kn> jeje
<jag2kn> cuanto puede pagar?
<JandosJoya> no se dime tu
<JandosJoya> o si primero miras el equipo y me dices!
<jag2kn> ok
<JandosJoya> pero tengo un problema yo no soy de bogota
<JandosJoya> vivo aca pero soy de la costa de colombia
<JandosJoya> y pues no me quiero perder
<JandosJoya> yo vivo el sur por el, portal sur de transmilenio
<jag2kn> en el mapa que le envie dice como llegar
<jag2kn> http://idesoluciones.com/i/web/nodo/Contactenos
<JandosJoya> si pero no conosco nada de eso sorry
<JandosJoya> regalame tu cel por fa para llamarte ahora q salga del trabajo
<JandosJoya> es el q esta en esa pagina?
<JandosJoya> Jag2kn????
<JandosJoya> HOLA
<JandosJoya> ok mi cel es 3177930408 y mi nombre es Alejandro Martinez Por fa llamenme para ver como podemos cuadrar sto
<JandosJoya> esto
<JandosJoya> gracias a todos
<JandosJoya> Adios
<hollman> buenas
<hollman> un buen editor html en Ubuntu que me recomienden ?
<hollman> Andphe, arescorpio jag2kn ?
<jag2kn> hola
<jag2kn> nvu o komposer
<jag2kn> quanta
<jag2kn> gedit :D
<Andphe> hollman_, yo he usado en contadas ocasiones es kompozer
<Andphe> por lo regular siempre lo escribo a mano
#ubuntu-co 2010-12-01
<Andphe> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/tutorials/l-harden-desktop/index.html
<Andphe> ↑↑↑ Hardening the Linux desktop
<chicosoftware_> hola
<chicosoftware_> holaaaaaaaa
<chicosoftware_> alguien en colombia
<kuadrosx> o/
<chicosoftware_> jahahaha
<chicosoftware_> lolz
<chicosoftware_> kuadrosx
<kuadrosx> \o
<chicosoftware_> hahah q nombre mas raro
<kuadrosx> :P
<chicosoftware_> ubuntulo1
<chicosoftware_> jajajajaj
<chicosoftware_> es como tengounlulo
<chicosoftware_> aajaj
<chicosoftware_> de donde es usted señor kuadrosx
<kuadrosx> de buga, pero vivo en cali
<kuadrosx> por?
<chicosoftware_> ahhh
<chicosoftware_> buena
<chicosoftware_> solo preguntaba
<chicosoftware_> yo soy de monteria!
<chicosoftware_> pero vivo en monteria
<chicosoftware_> lolz
<kuadrosx> jej
<hiko_hitokiri> hollman, quanta
<kuadrosx> pero a hollman no le gusta hechar codigo
<kuadrosx> vee quanta 3 :P
<kuadrosx> en estos dias vi que hicieron que quanta4 compilara :P
<s3rg10k0f> ping kuadrosx 
<kuadrosx> s3rg10k0f: pong
<s3rg10k0f> kuadrosx, alguna vez se te ha dañado un disco
<hollman> buenas
<s3rg10k0f> duro
<hollman> pues me quedo ediondo
<hollman> a punta de kompozer
<s3rg10k0f> hollman, para ti tambien va
<s3rg10k0f> la pregunta
<hollman> definitivamente soy malo
<s3rg10k0f> se les ha dañado disco duro sata
<kuadrosx> s3rg10k0f: hmm no, nunca :P
<s3rg10k0f> y hollman 
<hollman> http://twitpic.com/3bqtip
<hollman> a mi , nop
<s3rg10k0f> juemadre
<s3rg10k0f> quien podra defenderme
<hollman> el chapulin colorado ?
<s3rg10k0f> hechele ojo
<s3rg10k0f> tengo un disco
<s3rg10k0f> con una unfo
<s3rg10k0f> importante
<s3rg10k0f> y suena un tag
<s3rg10k0f> tag
<s3rg10k0f> tag
<s3rg10k0f> en muchos blogs
<s3rg10k0f> que he leido
<s3rg10k0f> dan 2 soluciones
<s3rg10k0f> la primera cojerlo a pata
<s3rg10k0f> y la segunda hecharlo a la nevera
<s3rg10k0f> y congelarlo 
<s3rg10k0f> y despues conectarlo
<JandosJoya> buenas noches a todos compañeros
<s3rg10k0f> noches
<JandosJoya> desde esta tarde tengo un gran problema con mi ubuntu 10.10
<JandosJoya> y tengo una rabia por dos cosas uno por q soy novato en esto, y dos por q me gustaria ver correr libremente mi ubuntu 10.10 en mi toshiba satellite L515 con Intel core i3 pero aun no puedo
<JandosJoya> de verdad HELP ME:(
<jag2kn> que tal JandosJoya
<JandosJoya> hola me recuerdas?
<jag2kn> si
<JandosJoya> sigo con el mismo problema Dios mio q desespero
<kuadrosx> s3rg10k0f: copiar todo antes de que se dañe mas?
<s3rg10k0f> kuadrosx, no lo reconoce
<s3rg10k0f> :-S
<kuadrosx> eso le pasa por no tener repositorios git con backaups
 * kuadrosx geek/ñoño
<hollman> kuadrosx, por ahi viene el profe buscandolo
<kuadrosx> ok
<kuadrosx> digale que entre a mongodb-es
<hollman> kuadrosx, ahi está
<hollman> es calozanog 
<kuadrosx> hollman: ya estoy hablando con el
<hollman> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/ ----> offline ?
 * Andphe cliquicea
<Andphe> si
<Andphe> caido
<hollman> chanfleeeee
<Andphe> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-lpic1-v3-102-1/index.html
<carlosleon> Buenos días.
<carlosleon> Tengo una duda con respecto a la página de Q&A en shapado http://ubuntu.shapado.com y es que veo algunas preguntas en español y otras en inglés. Ahora, quiero hacer una pregunta allá y no sé en qué idioma ponerla. ¿Qué sugieren?
<Andphe> en su idioma ;)
<Emerling> ambas
<carlosleon> Emerling: si la hago en ambas, estaría repitiendo la pregunta, y no es la idae.
<carlosleon> idea*
<Emerling> no repetirias, la harias en la misma sesion, quien lea leera una pregunta en 2 idiomas
<carlosleon> no sé cómo hacer eso.
<Emerling> fiajte mi wiki, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Emerling    aunque yo aun no reviso el link que diste dame unos kinutos kientars hago algo aqui
<carlosleon> ok, thanks
<hollman> MagicFab, ping
<carlosleon> http://ubuntu.shapado.com/questions/como-instalar-y-configurar-nodos-y-masters-de-ubuntu-enterprise-cloud
<Emerling> hollman,  saludos
<hollman> Emerling, saludos
<Emerling> amigo que paso con al reunion dle domingo?
<hollman> Emerling, cual reunion del domingo ?
<Emerling> la d elatinos locos
<hollman> Emerling, ni idea
<hollman> ni sabia que habia meeting
<Emerling> dejame buscar loq eu apsa es que estuve de reposo hospitalizado y me desconecte envie un suplente y dijo que nadie llego
<Emerling> entocnes a lo mejor me equicoque?
<hollman> pues no se
<hollman> yo la verdad me he hecho un poco al lado en todoe sto ..
<Emerling> mira
<Emerling> http://pastebin.com/AkZeAJWt
<hollman> jeje
<hollman> seguro sergio debe saber que paso
<Emerling> otra cosda amigoç
<Emerling> el wayuunaiki?
<Emerling> idea?
<Emerling> sugerencvia?
<hollman> Emerling, ya me acorde de ud :P
<Emerling> jajajajajaja
<hollman> Emerling, estuve buscando
<hollman> encontre una comunidad donde pueden ayudarnos a conseguir gente que hable el idioma
<Emerling> aja
<hollman> se llama fundacion casa del bosque
<hollman> en ese entonces que hablamos yo me puse en la tarea
<hollman> pero ahora no tengo contacto con ellos
<hollman> seria escribirles nuevamente
<Emerling> esta en internet?
<hollman> Emerling, http://www.fcbosque.org/index/
<Emerling> gracias 
<Emerling> entonce slo contactas tu o deseas lo haga yo?
<Emerling> de igualmanera yo mandare un mensaje  a wayuu taya (patrcia velasquez) :p... hummm
<Emerling> y vere si me conesta 
<hollman> Emerling, dele tambein uno a la fundacion
<hollman> ellos me dijeron que opdrian colaborar ....
<Emerling> nos escribimos debo preparar unas diapositivas del wayuunaiki para una conferencia
<Emerling> pues contactalos y me avisas cualquier cosa por fa
<hollman> Emerling, ahi acabo de enviarle un email
<hollman> con cc a el personaje
<Emerling> ok
<Emerling> thanks
 * Emerling is away: Estoy ocupado
 * Emerling is back (gone 00:14:25)
 * Emerling is away: Estoy ocupado
 * Emerling is away: Estoy ocupado
 * Emerling is away: Estoy ocupado
<kuadrosx> Emerling: puedes desactivar ese mensaje ?
<kuadrosx> :S
<chicosoftware> lolx
<chicosoftware> los mismos de ayer
<chicosoftware> hasdasdasda
<kuadrosx> jej
<chicosoftware> se supone q este canal es de soporte? no!
<chicosoftware> o es solo ocio?
<kuadrosx> hay gente muy corrida
#ubuntu-co 2010-12-02
<stOrmBlast> Andphe?
<Andphe> stOrmBlast, ?
<stOrmBlast> Andphe : hola :P
<Andphe> hola
<stOrmBlast> Andphe: ven una pregunta vos que usas para el plugin de flash (mozilla)  el de adobe o el swfdec o el gnash ?
<Andphe> uso el beta ese para 64 bits de adobe
<stOrmBlast> ok gracias :P
<dannyLopez> buenas alguien me ayuda con el plugin stackswitch en compiz
 * dannyLopez resetea el Pc
 * dannyLopez se va a dormir
<revenger98> hola
<revenger98> hola
<revenger98> Hola! necesito ayuda liberando con el puerto 25 de mi postfix q fuera de mi red aparece como ... filtered .
<calozanog> #mongo-es
<Andphe> calozanog, usa /join #mongo-es
<carabobo> buenas  a todos y todas
<Andphe> hola
<calozanog> buenos días
<calozanog> tengo un pequeño problema con la configuración de munin
<calozanog> alguien podría hecharme una mano
<calozanog> al desplegar el navegador con la dirección del munin
<calozanog> mes ale este error
<calozanog> You don't have permission to access /munin/ on this server. Apache/2.2.14 (Ubuntu) Server at 157.253.236.225 Port 80
<Andphe> hmm no recuerdo la conf de munin
<Andphe> pero hasta donde recuerdo no creaba un virtualhost
<calozanog> eso acabo de encontrar
<calozanog> http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-monitoring-a-server-with-munin
<calozanog> pero tengo problemas porque no me esta creando la carpeta munin en var/www
<Andphe> calozanog, cree ud la carpeta y le da suficientes permisos
<calozanog> ya lo hice pero no me despliega el monitoreo
<Andphe> http://lifehacker.com/5704096/run-google-gadgets-on-ubuntu-no-screenlets-needed
<Andphe> calozanog, deben ser los permisos
<Andphe> mire los logs de munin
<Andphe> calozanog, yo no estoy pendiente del chat, cuando me hable hableme por el nombre para que yo reciba notificaciones
<stOrmBlast> Andphe: hola
<Andphe> hola stOrmBlast 
<stOrmBlast> como vas :D?
<calozanog> andphe el error es que no podia copiar una info a la carpeta munin que creamos en www
<calozanog> cuales son los permisos básicos pero seguros?
<Andphe> calozanog, si mal no recuerdo debe existir un usuario munin
<Andphe> cambiele el propietario a esa carpeta /www/munin 
<Andphe> si debe existit
<Andphe> sudo chown munin:munin /var/www/munin
<calozanog> <Andphe> sigue sacando este error
<calozanog> You don't have permission to access /munin/ on this server. Apache/2.2.14 (Ubuntu) Server at 157.253.236.225 Port 80
<Andphe> calozanog, que permisos tiene la carpeta /var/www/munin ?
<calozanog_> <Andphe> se me cayo la conexi[on
<Andphe> calozanog, que permisos tiene la carpeta /var/www/munin ?
<calozanog_> <Andphe> es drwxr/xr/x
<Andphe> hmm
<Andphe> calozanog_, pero la carpeta munin ya tiene archivos ?
<calozanog_> <Andphe> si
<Andphe> . y .. no se valen
<Andphe> :P
<calozanog_> <Andphe> =(
<Andphe> calozanog_, esa carpeta tiene un archivo index.html  ?
<calozanog_> <no>
<calozanog_> no
<Andphe> es por eso llae
<Andphe> calozanog_, cuando ud configuro munin
<Andphe> le tuvo que haber puesto un nombre al nodo
<calozanog_> el hostname
<calozanog_> si
<Andphe> entonces intente con
<Andphe> http://157.253.236.225/munin/nombredelnodo.html
<carabobo> buenas 
<carabobo> la tercera ventana de gimp que aparece a mano izquierda no me aparacio cuando la ejecute por 2° vez
<carabobo> ¿alguien sabo como puedo solucionar esto?
<Andphe> mire en el menu ventana
<carabobo> ok deja ver
<carabobo> ok ya la apareci de nuevo 
<carabobo> lo que me parce extraño es que despues de cerrar y reiniciar la pc 
<carabobo> no me aparecia la tercera ventana a mano derecha
<carabobo> pero ya hice lo que me indicadtes y ya quedo 
<carabobo> gracias 
<Andphe> ok
<calozanog> buenas tardes a todos
<calozanog> acabo de configurar munin
<calozanog> y ya me despliega información
<calozanog> pero por lo que percibo solamente es local
<calozanog> supuestamente ya configure el nodo que debe monitorear
<calozanog> pero no me esta tomando la información de allí
<calozanog> algui´ne me podría ayudar
<Andphe> ya instalo munin en el nodo? y añadio el nodo a la configuración del munin central ?
<calozanog> si
<calozanog> lo que no estoy seguro es de la configuración del hostname
<calozanog> puede ir alli cualquier string?
<Andphe> si
<killer_> buenas
<Andphe> hola
<killer_> como estan?
<Andphe> bien y vos ?
<Andphe> al menos yo
<killer_> bien
<killer_> aqui buscando informacion para mi trabajo
<killer_> jeje
<killer_> no conocía este grupo
<killer_> pero pense que era imposible q no huibiera uno aca
<Andphe> :)
<hollman> killer_, impossible it's nothing ;)
#ubuntu-co 2010-12-03
<JuanMarquez> buenas noches
<JuanMarquez> quien modera la lista?
<JuanMarquez> la lista U-co?
<carabobo> buenas
<chicosoftware> hola
<chicosoftware> hey
<chicosoftware> gente
<chicosoftware> aqui siempre son asi de callados?
<chicosoftware> exit
<IngForigua> hollman: ping
<IngForigua> hay encontre su antena
<IngForigua> chao
<kuadrosx> no esta hollman por aca :/
 * dannyLopez se va al teatro callejero
#ubuntu-co 2010-12-04
<Andphe> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-unix-bsd-xargs-construct-argument-lists-utility/
<Andphe> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-lpic1-v3-104-5/index.html
<note> hola nesecito soporte tecnico...!!! cabae de ustelar el Multitouch es decir el paquete Utouch en ubuntu... y todo va bien que visto que detecta como tres gestos y los otros?
<note> MagicFab me ayudas a configurar el UTouch (MultiTouch)?
 * dannyLopez se fue
<Atahualpa> hola amigos quiero seguir está guia http://phyx.wordpress.com/2009/05/06/tor-en-ubuntu-904-instalacionconfiguracion/
<Atahualpa> alguien se ofrece a acompañarme?
<Atahualpa> alguien?
<Atahualpa> uno no más
<onagros> puede pasar por ubuntu-es, y quisas allí obtenga compañia
<Atahualpa> ¿? están hablando en serio?
<Atahualpa> gracias por el gran apoyo de la comunidad, de verdad q fueron de bastante ayuda
<onagros> xD
<kuadrosx> jej
#ubuntu-co 2011-11-28
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, czam \o
<czam> chao que duerman
<kuadrosx> hollman: seguis en kde?
<hollman> kuadrosx, ye's
<kuadrosx> hollman: solucionaste el problema?
<hollman> kuadrosx, cual de todos los que tenia ? :P
<kuadrosx> el de los widgets
<kuadrosx> que fue el que me dijiste u_u
<hollman> solo me queda el que cuando inicio se me descuadran los windgets
<hollman> ha
<hollman> no pailas!
<kuadrosx> esetaba pesnando que podrias reinciar las confs de plasma, tal vez fue porque quedo algo
<kuadrosx> una conf mal guardada
<hollman> bueno, la vaina es que es el pc de la office. esta cosa la reinicio solo cuando ubuntu me obliga, de resto nunca. entonces no me ha molestado mucho :P
<hollman> kuadrosx, y como se hace eso ?
<kuadrosx> pkill plasma && rm ~/.kde//share/config/plasma* && plasma
<kuadrosx> pkill plasma && rm ~/.kde//share/config/plasma* && plasma-desktop
<kuadrosx> xD
<hollman> mmm empezar de nuevo a cof esta joda
<hollman> mejor despuesito
<hollman> como le digo casi nunca reinicio esta joda entonces no es molesto ....
<hollman> y el laptop personal no tiene problema
<hollman> aunque ando en virtual con linux mint y como que me voy a cambiar 
<hollman> con gnome :P
<UchihaItachi> buenas tardes
<Andphe> hola
<UchihaItachi> necesito una mano, estoy empaquetando un programa en python, pero no genera bien el deb
<Andphe> por ?
<Andphe> vos sos el jesus mena de la lista
<UchihaItachi> al ejecutar "dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot", no sale error, todo parece estar bien
<UchihaItachi> si
<UchihaItachi> la cosa es q en el deb, solamente aparece la documentacion, los script no
<UchihaItachi> sip, yo soy el jesus mena de la lista
<Andphe> ubuntulog, pues no se exactamente su problema
<Andphe> pero puedo decirle
<Andphe> que cuando se crea un paquete
<Andphe> se copian los archivos de una carpeta temporal $(CURDIR)/debian/
<Andphe> su problema debe ser que no esta copiando esos archivos que le hacen falta
<Andphe> en el momento de construir el paquete
<UchihaItachi> intente adicionar un cp en el archivo rules q esta en la carpeta debian, pero no funciono
<Andphe> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3214319/i-need-my-debian-rules-file-to-simply-copy-files-to-its-target
<UchihaItachi> lo hice mal o es otra cosa???
<Andphe> pues no se si lo hizo mal
<Andphe> hehe
<Andphe> porque estaria adivinando
<UchihaItachi> Andphe: una pregunta, en la url q me paso, la carpeta src donde esta ubicada???
<UchihaItachi> al nivel de la carpeta debian, o dentro de...
<Andphe> a ver, tus fuentes deben estar en la carpeta raiz
<UchihaItachi> mmm... fuentes fuentes, es un script de python
<Andphe> debes tener una carpeta paquete-6.6.6.6
<UchihaItachi> si
<Andphe> ahi dentro de esa carpeta van los scripts/fuentes/loquesea
<Andphe> dentro de esa carpeta tb debe haber una carpeta
<Andphe> debian
<Andphe> en esa carpeta va rules, control, changelog, etc
<UchihaItachi> si
<UchihaItachi> hasta hay todo esta como dices
<UchihaItachi> Andphe: funciono con la pagina q me paso, solamente omiti la parte del src
<Andphe> ok
<UchihaItachi> cree el archivo miprollecto.install y adentro puse las referencias entre los arquivos q queria pasar
<UchihaItachi> proyecto
<UchihaItachi> :)
<Andphe> si, es que la cosa es asi, a ver si logro explicarlo
<Andphe> a no ser cvlaro que ud ya lo haya entendido
<Andphe> :D
<UchihaItachi> igual cuenteme, no se como es la teoria detras de eso q hice...
<Andphe> haha
<Andphe> pues un paquete deb contiene la misma estructura de su sistema de archivos
<Andphe> cuando instala lo que hace es copiar del paquete a su sistema de archivos
<Andphe> cuando uno crea un paquete, lo que hace es crear una carpeta temporal con la estructura y los archivos que debe copiar el paquete
<Andphe> entonces en rules, uno compila, copia, crea, etc los archivos que van a ir en el paquete y los pone en el lugar en donde van a ser instalados, pero dentro de la carpeta temporal
<Andphe> no se si es claro
<Andphe> no, eso esta mas enredado que un berraco
<UchihaItachi> jajaja, se ve claro
<Andphe> ok
<Andphe> su problema era que algunos archivos
<Andphe> no eran copiados a la carpeta temporal
<Andphe> por eso no se incluian en el paquete
<UchihaItachi> ya veo...
<UchihaItachi> una ultima cosa, alguno de los de ubuntu-co, tiene un ppa???
<Andphe> UchihaItachi, yo tengo
<UchihaItachi> me lo prestaria, o me enseña como subir cosas a uno propio???
<Andphe> UchihaItachi, no tiene cuenta en launchpad ?
<Andphe> yo no le voy a prestar el mio hahah
<Andphe> habra su cuenta en launchpad
<Andphe> y va preguntando
<Andphe> :)
<Andphe> si es que necesita
<UchihaItachi> jajajaj
<UchihaItachi> ok
<UchihaItachi> ya tengo cuenta, pero hace rato no la uso
<UchihaItachi> y despues q suba los paquetes q voy a subir, lo mas probable es q los abandone
<Andphe> entonces para que lo necesita ?
<UchihaItachi> es para compartir unas cosas q he hecho con unos amigos, y por hay derecho q los use el q lo necesite
<Andphe> ok
<Andphe> entonces vaya pues, cree sus llaves, registrelas, etc
<UchihaItachi> la ultima vez, llegue hasta la parte de crear el ppa
<UchihaItachi> el siguiente paso era subir un archivo .changes q se generaba al crear el deb, pero nunca habia generado un deb jajajaj
<Andphe> pero hay que firmar los paquetes
<Andphe> necesita las llaves
<UchihaItachi> sip, esas las tengo en mi pc
<Andphe> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage
<UchihaItachi> hoy en la noche hare el primer intento
<Andphe> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading
<UchihaItachi> la ultima vez q intente hacer esos links, me freno la parte del archivo .changes
<UchihaItachi> bueno, gracias Andphe, desde hace rato queria dejar unas cosas en launchpad
<Andphe> ok, np
<Jimmy__> Buen dia a todos.  Tengo ubuntu 11.04 con gnome.  Instale por el sinaptyc el kde, pero al validar el usuario y la contraseña no pasa nada.  Alquien sabe como se soluciona esto?
#ubuntu-co 2011-11-29
<czam> noches
<IngForigua> czam: quiubo p***n
<kuadrosx> hollman: o/ el problema de ayer lo solucione usando el ppa dayly de nm
<kuadrosx> :)
<hollman> hola kuadrosx 
<hollman> jej
<kuadrosx> hey mister hollman
<hollman> :-o 
<kuadrosx> vee fuck, olvide hacer un backup de mis /etc/hosts
<kuadrosx> :|
<kuadrosx> "Wednesday, January 25, 2012: KDE SC 4.8 Release" falta poco
<kuadrosx> :)
<jonas_> Buenas tardes
<Guest17884> tengo una pregunta
<Guest17884> estaba haciendo un cambio en mi pc y ahora no arranca el nautilus 
<Guest17884> lo que hice no tiene nada que ver con el nautilus 
<Guest17884> alguna sugerencia
<Guest17884> la idea es que arranque nuevamente con OS
<Andphe> como asi que arranque nuevamente con OS ?
<Guest17884> es que cuando inicio sesion no aparecen los iconos en el escritorio 
<Guest17884> y tengo que ejecutar nautilus para que aparezcan
#ubuntu-co 2011-11-30
<IngForigua> kuadrosx: ping
<IngForigua> conocia esto? http://askbot.com/
<kuadrosx> IngForigua: se, el codigo es de hace como 100 años
<kuadrosx> IngForigua: por?
<IngForigua> muy malo?
<kuadrosx> no creo
<kuadrosx> shapado tiene mas cosas que ese
<kuadrosx> for sure
<kuadrosx> IngForigua: por?
<IngForigua> en que esta escrito ese?
<kuadrosx> django
<kuadrosx> IngForigua: es un fork de otro... uno que hicieron unos rusos
<IngForigua> python
<IngForigua> vi eso en la plataforma de fedora
<kuadrosx> seguro
<kuadrosx> IngForigua: andamos buscando un sitio que sirba de betatester
<kuadrosx> la idea es permitirles subir el html del sitio
<kuadrosx> para que todo cambie :P
<kuadrosx> IngForigua: pero necesitariamos un designer o hacerlo igual a ubuntu-co
<IngForigua> jum yo escasamente medio hago montajes
<anbotero> 
<UchihaItachi> buenos dias
<Andphe> ole
<UchihaItachi> una pregunta mano,
<UchihaItachi> ya tengo un ppa, subi un paquete
<Andphe> yup
<UchihaItachi> pero cuando lo instalo, un archivo q deberia haber quedado marcado como ejecutable, queda sin permisos de ejecucion
<UchihaItachi> si genero el paquete localmente si lo hace bien....
<Andphe> tiene que darles los permisos adecuados en el rules
<UchihaItachi> la idea seria, agregar install:: al archivo rules y en esa seccion un chmod +x a los archivos q necesite...
<Andphe> aham
<UchihaItachi> otra cosa, el archivo q quiero marcar es un enlace a un script de python, el script de python tambien deberia ser ejecutable???
<Andphe> el ejecutable es el script
<UchihaItachi> ahhh, ok
<UchihaItachi> acabo de notar algo raro, launchpad solamente me muestra el paquete para lucid...
<UchihaItachi> como hago q este disponible para todos???
<Andphe> tiene que empaquetar para cada version por separado
<Andphe> cambiando el changelog
<UchihaItachi> uuuuuuuuu
<Andphe> la juventud no conoce la pereza llae
<Andphe> xD
<UchihaItachi> jajajaja
<Andphe> ademas asi practica
<UchihaItachi> me salio error en el archivo rules, dice: debian/rules:13: *** falta un separador.  Alto
<UchihaItachi> esa parte del archivo dice:
<Andphe> el archivo rules es un archivo make
<Andphe> es sensible creo al indentado
<UchihaItachi> mmm.... se ve bien
<UchihaItachi> me muestra error aqui:
<UchihaItachi> install:
<UchihaItachi>     chmod 755 $(CURDIR)/debian/service-manager/usr/share/service-manager/service-manager.py
<Andphe> aja en la linea nueva
<UchihaItachi> ahhhh, tab en lugar de espacios
<UchihaItachi> sip, era la identacion
<UchihaItachi> bueno, ya genero todo bien, subiendo...
<Andphe> ok
<UchihaItachi> bueno, q en una hora genera el paquete
<UchihaItachi> en una hora vuelvo
<UchihaItachi> como siempre, gracias andphe
<UchihaItachi> tun tun
<Guest13989> una pregunta, no me arranca nautilus al iniciar sesion, q puede ser
<Guest13989> he buscado en varias partes y dicen q habilite showdesktop
<Guest13989> pero no funciona
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
#ubuntu-co 2011-12-01
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: tonc
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, Andphe como va todo?
<IngForigua> bien perro y ud
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, o.0
<SergioMeneses> bien bien... con artas cosas por hacer, pero bueno!
<Andphe> hola SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, \o
<IngForigua> ya le va dar depresion SergioMeneses
<IngForigua> que no va al aniversario
<IngForigua> que no tiene trabajao
<IngForigua> que esta ocupado
<IngForigua> que esta aburrido
<IngForigua> naaaaaaaaaaa
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, wtf
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, no ha visto a magicfab?
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, ↑↑↑
<Andphe> no
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: si es un mancito que trabaja o trabjaba en canonical pero solo lo he visto en fotos
<IngForigua> jajaja
<Andphe> trabajaba
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, el fabian viene en diciembre
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, ↑↑
<IngForigua> que gaste pola
<IngForigua> jajaja
<Andphe> ahh que cool
<Andphe> es hombre es de cali
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, aja
#ubuntu-co 2011-12-03
<Naudy> buenas noches a todos
<NetRider> hola a todos
<NetRider> alguien sabe como puedo corregir un problema con el puntero en gnome shell?
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
#ubuntu-co 2011-12-04
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: ?
<IngForigua> esta
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, si cuenteme
<SergioMeneses> como vamos?
<SergioMeneses> oe oe tengo q hablar con ud
<IngForigua> sergio por privado pana en gmail es que no quiero decir vainas por aca pana
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, Andphe pueden entrar a  http://www.youtube.com/user/ubuntucolombia/featured
<alemano> buenas noches una pregunta
<alemano> instalo el phpmyadmin pero no puedo ingresar a la interfaz de trabajo del mismo ¿alguien sabe  como  lo puedo hacer?gracias
<alemano> el servidor apache corre normalmente, y meaparece  que ya esta insalado el myadmin, les agradeceria cualquier ayuda ya que llevo varios dias intentando entrar pero ps nada
<SergioMeneses> alemano, entre por el navegador
<SergioMeneses> 127.0.01/phpmyadmin
<alemano> sergio muchas gacia spor t aporte pero no entra por ahi me aparece lo siguiente :The requested URL /phpmyadmin was not found on this server.
<alemano> ya reinicie el servidor de apache varias veces pero nada
<SergioMeneses> alemano, tenes instalado phpmyadmin=
<SergioMeneses> ?
<SergioMeneses> sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<alemano> si aparece que ya esta intalado en su version ma sreciente
<SergioMeneses> alemano, creo q entonces es porq no esta direccionando bien
<alemano> que  rees que deberia de hacer
<alemano>  o actualizo mi ubuntu ya que tengo la version 10.4
<SergioMeneses> alemano, no no hay necesidad
<SergioMeneses> mira la solucion
<SergioMeneses> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/how-to-fix-the-requested-url-phpmyadmin-was-not-found-on-this-server-796610/
<SergioMeneses> a mi me funciono
<SergioMeneses> eso me paso hace como un año
<alemano> y como lo solucionaste?
<alemano> oks gracias voy a intentyar te agradezco
<alemano> sergio muchisimas gracias ya funciona  a la perfeccion le agradezco enormemente la info enviada
<SergioMeneses> alemano, es un problema con el enlace al phpmyadmin :D
<alemano> parece que s
<alemano> pero en enla reinstalacion  funciona  bi
<SergioMeneses> o.0
<Alex___> hay alguien?
<Alex___> hola
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, entonces!
<IngForigua> quiubo
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, aqui instalando freevana gracias al Andphe 
<IngForigua> que?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, http://betamina.com/internet/freevana-programa-para-ver-cuevana-desde-el-escritorio/
#ubuntu-co 2012-11-26
<SergioMeneses> hey viperhoot pensamos q ya volvias
<SergioMeneses> tengo una pregunta
<SergioMeneses> ya que te veo
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: dime dime
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, la firma del formulario es la de uno, o la del titular de la cuenta?
<viperhoot> en el mío lo firmé yo :P
<SergioMeneses> ok ok
<SergioMeneses> listo entonces sera imprimirlo, escanearlo y enviarlo
<SergioMeneses> pero mañana porq no hay impresora
<SergioMeneses> digo scanner
<skyg4mb> .
<daniel__> hola como pudiera crear una cominidad en barraquilla para hacer este tipo de conferencias entre muchos mas que la verdad me parecen muy interesantes y a ca se que hay muchas personas interesadas pero siempre los eventos son en bogota  bueno si me pueden dar informacion pues me pueden enviar algun formato o sugerencia a mi correo ingdanielolivera@hotmail.com
<JulioCesar> hola
#ubuntu-co 2012-11-28
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, \o
<linaporras> Buenas noches
<DGUERRERO> Buenas Noches
<JHOSMAN> #ubuntu-co-meeting
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica de casualidad en la empresa no hay un DD MIni Sata? 
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN: posiblemente si unos peques k le pueden servir para su proyecto
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica =) Yujuu por q =( lleva como 9 horas analizando el Disco reparando sectores y va en el 7% 
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, neh buh
<SergioMeneses> tabla para andresmujica por pasar esos links... consejo: usar un acortador 
<SergioMeneses> casi explota mi chat :S
<Fernando_Giraldo> buenas noches
<SergioMeneses> Fernando_Giraldo, \o
 * SergioMeneses llorando
<SergioMeneses> Fernando_Giraldo, si sabe como llegar a una reunion! saluda por el general
<SergioMeneses> :D
<JHOSMAN> jaja
<andresmujica> hola Fernando_Giraldo
<JHOSMAN> Fernando_Giraldo: hi
<Fernando_Giraldo> JHOSMAN, 
<JHOSMAN> ah
<Fernando_Giraldo> ya consiguio el disco?
<JHOSMAN> nope
<JHOSMAN> por?
<Fernando_Giraldo> luego le cuento
<JHOSMAN> cuente!
<JHOSMAN> =)
<JHOSMAN> Fernando_Giraldo como es el mani
<Fernando_Giraldo> ya tiene el niño al que le va a regalar el pc?
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Empoderamiento  
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si 
<SergioMeneses> bueno y que? jajaja
<SergioMeneses> DGUERRERO, de todos modos si vas a editar algu sustancial, seria bueno q lo comentaras por la lista... para que todos se enteren :D
<JHOSMAN> Fernando_Giraldo no inicialmente tener la PC por? 
<DGUERRERO> Jajajajajaja sergiomeneses, ok, le avisó cda vez que tumbe los servidores debía wiki XD 
<DGUERRERO> *de la
<Fernando_Giraldo> porque tengo a alguien aca
<Fernando_Giraldo> en el proyecto de medellin libre
<Fernando_Giraldo> que necesita
<Fernando_Giraldo> de hecho varias personas
<Fernando_Giraldo> pero sobre todo una que se lo quiero dar rapido
<Fernando_Giraldo> la vaina es que aca no he podido iniciar difusión para recibir donaciones
<JHOSMAN> quien es? 
<Fernando_Giraldo> una pelada, se llama jazmin
<Fernando_Giraldo> es la persona que mas no s ha colaborado con la difusion
<Fernando_Giraldo> del proyecto alla
<Fernando_Giraldo> recien le hicieron casa prefabricada con electricidad
<Fernando_Giraldo> y ps no tiene pc
<JHOSMAN> Fernando_Giraldo pero pensaba implementarlo con un niño =(
<Fernando_Giraldo> mmm ok
<Fernando_Giraldo> también hay niños alla
<Fernando_Giraldo> jeje
<Fernando_Giraldo> pero ps relax, me imagino que alla hay mucha gente
<SergioMeneses> DGUERRERO, tenes wiki?
<DGUERRERO> Wiki.ubuntu.com/DGUERRERO
<JHOSMAN> Fernando_Giraldo no tiene el DD quizàs?
<Fernando_Giraldo> no
<Fernando_Giraldo> me tocaria comprarlo
<Fernando_Giraldo> ir a un sitio acá donde venden cosas de segunda a ver en cuanto esta
<SergioMeneses> DGUERRERO, veee q bien
<JHOSMAN> ahh
<JHOSMAN> ok
<DGUERRERO> Sergiomeneses http://static4.fjcdn.com/comments/3436896+_6115b046f91266f055dd07f82b2c8f46.jpg
<SergioMeneses> DGUERRERO, ?
<chivialoco> en cual lista mi cuenta de launchpad
<linaporras> jum... y xq no hacemos un dia de donaciones de compus o partes de compus
<linaporras> ...
<linaporras> digo asi como cuando aunos e le ocurre una idea..
<linaporras> ok me quede como un hongo... plop
<SergioMeneses> hongo?
<SergioMeneses> como se queda un hongo linaporras ?
<linaporras> solo
<linaporras> jajaj
<linaporras> 4 ever alone
<linaporras> jaja
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<linaporras> jajja
<linaporras> ush y te burlas y todo
<SergioMeneses> bueno yo me voy tambien
<SergioMeneses> ya me dio sueño
<SergioMeneses> cambien ese horario
<linaporras> jaj Sergio Gracias x acompañarmnos hoy
<linaporras> jeeje
<linaporras> oks
<linaporras> :p
<SergioMeneses> no hay lio
<linaporras> que descanses 
<linaporras> zzzz
<linaporras> bye
<SergioMeneses> nso vemos DGUERRERO-AndroI ojo con la wiki
<SergioMeneses> tratela como novia prestada
<ofprieto> holassssssss
<ofprieto> SergioMeneses,  como vatod
<BartOC3> Hola ofprieto
<ofprieto> hola BartOC3  como esta?
<BartOC3> muy bien y usted
<ofprieto> ‌bien , ando configurando mi portatil por que como raro me perdi la reunion de ayer de U-co
<ofprieto> ud depronto tiene el log?
<BartOC3> nada tambien me la perdi me toco trabajar...:S
<ofprieto> yo =
<ofprieto> pero ami se me paso por que tuve el tiempo estaba en hackbo y humm se me olvido
<ofprieto> BartOC3,  ud como entra a este IRC por Xchat o como?
<BartOC3> ahora estoy por la web de ubuntu.Co 
<BartOC3> porque ando en el work...
<ofprieto> hmmm ok
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto, saludos
<ofprieto> ;D
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses como te va con el steam si has jugado ?
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, ni lo he usado
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> por hay estoy bajando un juego pero me la he pasado bastante ocupado
<SergioMeneses> :S
<SergioMeneses> ando haciendo un post de instalar wow en ubuntu con unas referencias
<SergioMeneses> pero bueno
<BartOC3> -.- y yo q tengo una cuenta de steam llena de juegos...xd jeje
<BartOC3> ya quiero tener acceso....
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, pero bajar los juegos con las conexiones de colombia es una tortura
<SergioMeneses> :S
<BartOC3> yo he demorado hasta 2 dias descargando un juego...:S
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, neh q peye
<SergioMeneses> DGUERRERO, BartOC3 http://sergioandresmeneses.wordpress.com/2012/11/28/playing-world-of-warcraft-with-ubuntu/
<DGUERRERO> Buenos dias BartOC3 hollman jaimerave kuadrosx m4v ofprieto pattoin Sergiomeneses
<SergioMeneses> DGUERRERO, saludos
<jaimerave> DGUERRERO: Buenos dias
<SergioMeneses> huy no me fije de las figuras que habia por aca
<SergioMeneses> jaimerave, hollman \o
<jaimerave> jejeje
<DGUERRERO> que embarrada que no pueda hacer casi nada con mi tarjeta grafica....
<jaimerave> DGUERRERO: que tarjeta es?
<DGUERRERO> una NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M de 2 GB, con optimus....
<SergioMeneses> DGUERRERO, vendala
<SergioMeneses> :D
<DGUERRERO> jajajajajaja va tocar XD
<SergioMeneses> Bryamuzumaki, puedes preguntar en este canal
<SergioMeneses> btw toca elimiar el de reuniones del query
<DGUERRERO> jajajaja si ve SergioMeneses, lo asustó
<SergioMeneses> mmm
<SergioMeneses> :S
<DGUERRERO> pero no me daré por vencido con mi tarjeta grafica, la haré funcionar cueste lo que me cueste....
<DGUERRERO> pero por ahora no le meto mano a eso, que tengo el HDD lleno....
<SergioMeneses> DGUERRERO, pero hay una app para configurar las nvidia
<DGUERRERO> see, bumblebee y eso, el problema, por ejemplo al ejecutar juegos via wine es que para eso me pide  el driver privativo....
<SergioMeneses> DGUERRERO, pero se puede
<SergioMeneses> DGUERRERO, http://www.ubuntu-guia.com/2012/10/instalar-controlador-nvidia-en-ubuntu.html
<DGUERRERO> ps yo precisamente tenía un hilo por la lista...
<DGUERRERO> yo ya había probado todo eso, pero aún asi sigue sin funcionar...
<DGUERRERO> y leyendo en los foros de nvidia decian solo como: "Paila, el drivoer no va a soportar la tecnologia de OPTIMUS"
<DGUERRERO> *driver
<jaimerave> DGUERRERO: pero los developers de Wine están recomendando últimamente el driver Nouveau
<DGUERRERO> jaimerave jejeje pues fijese que ni tanto...
<DGUERRERO> porque yo he estado constantemente pidiendo ayuda en #wineusers
<jaimerave> Haaa pero ahí no es donde están los developers
<jaimerave> los devs están en #winehackers
<jaimerave> Igual el driver de nvidia te va a dar mejor rendimiento pero la idea de los devs de wine es mejorar el driver Nouveau al que si le pueden meter mano
<DGUERRERO> no, lo que pasa es que yo quiero correr un juego que se llama Need For Speed Hot Pursuit, el único que lo ha logrado es un man de inglaterra que se la pasa en #wineusers
<DGUERRERO> y el mme dijo, que tenía que meterle el driver privativo (el tiene una NVIDIA tambien, pero sin  optimus) y compilar mi propia version con unos cambios
<SergioMeneses> seria bueno tener eso documentado
<DGUERRERO> ps en esas ando...
<DGUERRERO> el problema es que se me llenó el disco duro (no se como hice pero qudo solo con 800 mb libres hehe)
<DGUERRERO> y ps hasta que no me compre otro no le puedo seguir cacharreando...
<DGUERRERO> btw, alguien de por aqui ha probado el nuevo juego de google, "Ingress"
<DGUERRERO> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=92rYjlxqypM
<ofprieto> hmmm que ira se cae la conexion wifi Xd
<ofprieto> BartOC3,  una pregunta para jugar warcraft hay que pagar mucho ?
<ofprieto> :0
<SergioMeneses> noches!
#ubuntu-co 2012-11-29
<ofprieto> :o
<ofprieto> DGUERRERO,  buenas tardes
#ubuntu-co 2012-11-30
<ofprieto> holaaaaaaa DGUERRERO 
<DGUERRERO> Buenas noches odprieto
<Daelarja> Hola, tengo Windows pero desearia instalar en mi pc ubuntu
<Daelarja> Donde consigo el Cd de instalacion.?
<BartOC3> buenos dias! 
<ofprieto> Buen dia BartOC3 
<ofprieto> BartOC3,  quiero un buen juegoo online ;D que me recomienda
<BartOC3> Call of duty ...xd 
<ofprieto> ¬¬
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto, world of warcraft
<SergioMeneses> pa' q mas
<ofprieto> hmm si me han dicho pero ayer te pregunte si era costoso o donde se consigue?
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto, en la pagina de blizzar
<SergioMeneses> costoso... mas o menos
<SergioMeneses> como 30 mensual
<SergioMeneses> y los packs de expansion entran en promo ahora en diciembre
<ofprieto> hmmm voy a ver si lo compro entonces
<ofprieto> sergio ud lo juega?
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto, cuando tengo tiempo
<SergioMeneses> tengo como un mes q ni lo abro :S
<BartOC3> aaaaaa pero eso depende q juegos les gusta a mi me gusta los fps ..xD
<BartOC3> para los que quieran probar libreoffice para android y ios : http://distanciazeroopensource.wordpress.com/2012/11/29/versiones-de-prueba-de-libre-office-para-android-y-ios/ 
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, ++
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, cuando quiera una partidita de urban me dice! 
<BartOC3> eeee me esta tentando...xD
<BartOC3>  lo malo q cuando juego me envicio bastante...xd por eso  no juego tanto...
<ofprieto> jaja
<ofprieto> yo =
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> eso nos pasa a todos
<SergioMeneses> por eso vendi mi ps2
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> sino ni me graduaba de la u
<BartOC3> jajajaj yo me atrase dos semestres completo cuando salio Call of Duty, Modern Warfare 2 y Battlefield 2 
<BartOC3> xD
<ofprieto> hsss no yo no Xd
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, ofprieto jajajaja
<ofprieto> SergioMeneses,  esto de ubuntubeginner o el proyecto que ud menciono en listacomo va?
<ofprieto> es que no recuerdo como se llama ubuntuprincipiantes algo asi grr ayer lo vi y de tantas cosas ya se me olvido
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto, beginners no es conmigo
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> el de entusiastas si
<SergioMeneses> vamos bien
<SergioMeneses> trabajando... para hacer algo estable
<ofprieto> bn que  llevan o en que se puede colaborar
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto, de momento andamos en la etapa de paneacion del proyecto
<SergioMeneses> haciendo "estudios" y reuniones 
<SergioMeneses> cuando lo lancemos hay si invitamos a la gente a q participe
<SergioMeneses> :D
<ofprieto> ok
<ofprieto> me avisa porfa
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto, claro
<SergioMeneses> la idea es q mas personas se vinculen a procesos de desarrollo
<SergioMeneses> o contribuciones ya tecnicas
<ofprieto> ok
<SergioMeneses> en uco andamos sufriendo de eventitis
<SergioMeneses> mucho evento, mucha foto pero nada de nada
<ofprieto> jajajja yo diria lo mismo 
<ofprieto> y quiero hacer algo que muestre que en la comunidad hay talento el tema es que aun no es claro lo que debemos hacer
<ofprieto> para llegar ala gente con que tipo de propuestas llegar 
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto, excelente
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto, BartOC3 http://sergioandresmeneses.wordpress.com/2012/11/30/solucion-a-error-file-bootgrubi386-pcnormal-mod-not-found/
<BartOC3> mirando...
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, hollman esa herramienta es la machera
<SergioMeneses> y se puede portar :D
 * SergioMeneses las alegrias del sysadmin
<BartOC3> Si eso veo!!! muy ponente y potable!!
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, yo buscando reemplazar una linea, o configurar algo 
<SergioMeneses> q va
<SergioMeneses> instale todo el grub
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> it is free!!!
<BartOC3> no se si conocian el proyecto prey : http://distanciazeroopensource.wordpress.com/2012/11/30/solucion-anti-robos-open-source-para-laptop-telefono-y-tableta/
 * SergioMeneses se rie de forma malefica
<BartOC3> FOSS: "Free and Open Source Software"
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, si, habia escuchado algo de el
<SergioMeneses> lo estas usando?
<BartOC3> si en el pc de mesa, el portatil y tablet,,,
<BartOC3> me lo recomendo el amigo luis vasquez! 
<SergioMeneses> me suena
<SergioMeneses> el no trabaja con libreoffice?
<BartOC3> si sergioMeneses
<BartOC3> es el q usan algunos de sus colegas en libreoffice
<SergioMeneses> veo
<SergioMeneses> bueno señores me retiro... estamos en contacto
<ofprieto> ok SergioMeneses  voy a probar lo de libre office para android
<BartOC3> ofprieto es para  poder rastrear tu portatil, pc o tablet y celular en caso de robo
<BartOC3> ;:D
<ofprieto> :0
<ofprieto> me dan el link esque se me cae la conexion
<ofprieto> bastante
<BartOC3> cual ofprieto?
<BartOC3> http://distanciazeroopensource.wordpress.com/2012/11/30/solucion-anti-robos-open-source-para-laptop-telefono-y-tableta/
#ubuntu-co 2013-11-25
<laura_baron> Buen dia, quiero saber como puedo aumentar el disco dura para ubuntu, ya que lo tengo junto a win 7 y me quede sin espacio. Gracias
#ubuntu-co 2013-11-26
<Laura-Baron> Buen día, tengo instalado la version 12.04 y me aparece disponible la actulizacion a 14.04. Al iniciar la actualizacion genera error.
<Laura-Baron> Ocurrió un problema durante la actualización. Normalmente es debido a algún tipo de problema en la red, por lo que le recomendamos que compruebe su conexión de red y vuelva a intentarlo.
<Laura-Baron> espero me puedan ayyudar
<Laura-Baron> aparecen estos errores:
<Laura-Baron> , W:Imposible obtener http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<Laura-Baron> W:Imposible obtener http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<Laura-Baron> , W:Imposible obtener http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<Laura-Baron> , E:Algunos archivos de índice fallaron al descargar. Se han ignorado, o se han utilizado unos antiguos en su lugar
#ubuntu-co 2013-11-30
<Ubuntero|11580> buena
#ubuntu-co 2014-11-26
<Tintle> Meh
#ubuntu-co 2015-11-26
<HarwinSanchez> Hola buenos dias
<Ubuntero|83152> buenas tardes, podria alguien guirame en el siguiente tema php mysql y reports
<Ubuntero|83152> son nuevo en linux y estoy paraleramente trabajando en una pagina web la cual necesito interactividad con una base de datos
<Ubuntero|83152> primero adonde puedo colocar mis pagina o el index.html para que lo pueda ver en el explorador de mozilla
<Ubuntero|83152> necesito alguna carpeta especial para poder ver mis desarrollos?
<Ubuntero|83152> ya tengo instalados mysql, y php.
#ubuntu-co 2019-11-30
<ofprieto> huu
<ofprieto> whta
<ofprieto> ls
